# Ohhh and the hypocritical barn owner pulls another fun stunt



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe you should inquire about boarding your new (previously unhandled) 18 hand 1800 lb shire stallion and see how that goes over. And remember to tell her his barn name is Killer.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

ROFLMAO Kevin!!! You made me choke on my coffee! That's awesome!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

why dont you tell her that she just broke her own rules or send an annonomous letter to her


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Cause she's psychotic. 

Let me give you an example of her state of mind. She used to lease out the facility to a lady that leased out the stalls, ran a riding school of sorts. They had a falling out. Instead of trying to keep it real, the BO called animal control and told them that the BM's horses and other horses in the barn that were being boarded there had all been abandoned. Which wasn't true.

So animal control went and picked them up.

This woman is nuts and at the risk of having my horse seized, I'm not going to be telling her she broke her own rules.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Where are you located in IN.? I believe there are a few around me if you're looking for a new barn where you wouldn't have to worry about a nut BO if you confront them with a concern.

I love Kevins reply!!! I about lost my coffee too!!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

SE Indianapolis.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, I'm up around Muncie, wish I could help ya. Good luck.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Maybe you should inquire about boarding your new (previously unhandled) 18 hand 1800 lb shire stallion and see how that goes over. And remember to tell her his barn name is Killer.


Too funny!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Hmm how about a 17hh Belgian mare? I could call her Killa in front of the BO.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Love Kevin's suggestion! ****

How big is this facility? Are the other boarders as frustrated with her? If enough of you got together and threatened to leave (like 1/2 or more of her business) if she doesn't stick to the rules or change a particular rule you guys are ticked about, would she shape up? Kind of a coup, if you will.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Bottom line is, her barn her rules so she can change them. And who knows, maybe she told you no ponies just because she did not want you to get a pony.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind is right, OP. It might stink, but whatever contract _you_ have with her is still valid. 

_She_ can make any exceptions she wants because it's her barn, but you have to abide by the contract you have with her.

The best thing you can do is start looking quietly for a new barn.

No way would I want my horses in a barn where the BO is a stark raving psychotic, regardless of how much I liked the other boarders.

If you bite the bullet and stay there, you'll only have yourself to blame if things get bad.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

but then again... if you sign a contract and she changes the rules ... doesnt that make your contract null and void?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> but then again... if you sign a contract and she changes the rules ... doesnt that make your contract null and void?


If the contract says you can not do something but the BO does it it does not mean the rules have been changed. It just means that the BO is doing something other than what they allow you to do.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:?What in the world????? Guess the "RULES" are only for the boarders!
Gracious - don't think I'd trust the BO as far as I could throw her!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ agree with alwaysbehind. I personally would still be worried about having to pony stallions at the barn. While it is very unlikely they could still breed, if she way laying down or something. If the stallions have covered a mare chances are they are going to go crazy when the mares go into heat. Most people dont board stallions because they can sometimes be a pain to handle and there is greater liability associated with it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Luv 2 Trail said:


> :?What in the world????? Guess the "RULES" are only for the boarders!


Is that fact that hard to believe?

If the barn rules say no loose dogs on the property does that mean the barn owner can not let their own dog out? Um, no.

It means the boarders can not bring their dogs.

Lots of barns have rules that boarders can not handle other people's horses, but that does not mean the BO can not do that.



sillybunny11486 said:


> I personally would still be worried about having to pony stallions at the barn. While it is very unlikely they could still breed, if she way laying down or something. If the stallions have covered a mare chances are they are going to go crazy when the mares go into heat. Most people dont board stallions because they can sometimes be a pain to handle and there is greater liability associated with it.


I agree too. I would not want to board there with my mare. But like SR said, it would not matter how much I liked the other boarders I would not stay if the BO was a total whack job.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> but then again... if you sign a contract and she changes the rules ... doesnt that make your contract null and void?


No, because the contract she has with the existing boarders may not be the one she has with the new ones.

I agree that it's _morally_ and _ethically _not right, but the OP has to make one of two choices. Stay quiet, keep her head down and deal with it, or find a new barn.

Besides, if the BO's a whackadoodle, would you _really_ want to angrily confront her over what you consider injustices when she has your horses in her care?

I couldn't keep my horses at a place where I didn't respect and trust the BO; I don't care _how_ much I might like the other boarders. 

My first and foremost responsibility is to my horses and their wellbeing. Other people can take care of themselves, but animals are at the mercy of their owners and caregivers.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Personally, if I had to deal with someone like this BO, I would never feel comfortable leaving my animals in her care. I'd find another barn, and quickly. People like this woman do not have the best interest of your horse at the top of their agenda. I'd be truly worried she'd do something to my horse. I'd be out of there ASAP.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well that's just poopie!


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

i would move ur horses, or confront her about the issue thru email or something


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

No "barn friends" would keep me there. I would get out ASAP.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

If she is a threat to your horses health,safety, and may possibly have animal control pick up him. Nothing is worth that. In my opinion,you should change stables. Its to risky.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

If you dont feel comfortable,move it will only be a matter of time before other boarders follow.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

You guys know this is an old thread right?


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Try serendipity stables on here.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

so, two quick points for you- my professor's 17.2hh hano was bred by his donkey. They find ways, he caught the little ****** on a hill mounting her, so don't be so sure your mare is safe from these studs. Second, I know you like the other boarders but this has disaster written all over it. I'd get out before her irrational behavior gets undeservedly turned on you!


----------

